# Ordered my Blood Drawing kit from BioTracking, couple of questions....



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 16, 2011)

So i am going to draw from the jugular vein.  Got that.

The BioTracking website says to clip the does neck to see the jugular vein. Use electric shears to shave a patch approximately 4 inches wide by 8 inches long. Do you shave this much hair?  Do you shave any hair?


----------



## elevan (Dec 16, 2011)

You can do it without shaving.  Shaving makes the vein easier to see / feel.

If this is your first time drawing blood from a goat then you might want to do the shave to assist you.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 17, 2011)

The jugular vein is pretty big.  It feels kind of like a soft squishy hose that rolls around a little.  It's pretty easy to find.  If you feel a hard cord, that is a tendon.  

First of all put one finger just a little under where you are going to be poking and pull back on the skin a bit to keep the skin taught.     That helps make the tip of the needle go into the skin better.     Then key is to NOT go through the vein. It will also trap the vein and keep it in place while you draw the blood. 

So the idea would be to put the needle almost parallel to the skin and slide it in at a 30 degree angle till you feel it "pop" into the vein.   If you are using a vacutainer,  once you have the needle in the skin and think it is in the vein, push the vacutainer in.  The blood should start flowing into the tube right away.  If it doesn't push the needle just a bit further and slightly inward. 

When you are done, pull out the vacutainer tube but not the needle.  Then put your finger just over the place where the needle is and draw out the needle and quickly push on the vein with your finger to hold tight pressure on the jugular vein till it is not bleeding any more.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks!

Call me crazy, but I did not want my Nina walkign around with big bald spot on her neck, if I did not need to.


----------



## dhansen (Dec 19, 2011)

Where do you order this stuff from?  I need to test my goats also.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 19, 2011)

I sometimes shave, especially if it's winter and the goats are shaggy.  Usually I don't though.  I find it helps to turn the goat's head slightly, which helps you find the vein easier.  Also, use your thumb to press at the base of the neck to close of the vein.  

You don't need to order the kit to send in a sample. You can buy red-topped tubes from any vet (should be very cheap), and use a needle and a syringe.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 19, 2011)

I actually ordered http://www.biotracking.com/?q=store/bgoatstr  from biotracking.

Figured I would go with them.  Once I get from them, this kit and I know what I need, I will most likely purchase extras from Sheepman's supply or Central Tractor.


----------

